# My cat is in the hospital again :(



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was on my way to Tampa for my externship, and my husband called me 30 minutes into the drive. Oscar, my cat, was having trouble peeing again. He just got home on Tuesday and was doing so well







But now he is back in ICU for the weekend. He has a surgery consult on monday for a perineal urethrostomy (which basically turns him into a girl, giving him a bigger opening to pee from). i have mixed feelings about this. Dont know if this is drastic measures or not. I have never seen a cat have one before, but it might be a common thing. i will talk to the vet i have my externship and see what her opinion is. has any one had this done to their cat? i feel like im medically retarded when it comes to my own pets







and being so far away makes it hard to. cross ur fingers for Oscar for me. I hope he doesnt need the surgery.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope Oscar doesn't need to have the surgery! Good luck at your externship and I'm sending get well soon wishes to your little Oscar!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Poor kitty. I am sure the vet will be able to give you the best advice. He is in good hands with your hubby. Don't worry!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor thing,a worry you dont need for sure,Sending out prayers for Oscar that he will be better and not need the surgery.Keep your chin up


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hope Oscar feels better soon


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Will be keeping Oscar in my thoughts. Good luck with the externship, and know that your hubby will take good care of your kitty!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Will be praying for Oscar.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks everyone. my friend just called...she had ICU duty so was able to spend some time with him. said he was eating and took a nap on her lap. glad i have some good friends at home that can give my boy some love


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope Oscar will be better soon!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

your cat is a cutie i will say a prayer that he gets better and hopefully wont need the surgery. good luck keep us posted.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww..Oscar is very handsome...saying prayers for Oscar-I'm sure he's going to be fine.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, thoughts and prayers going to Oscar.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie, Hope Oscar is OK. How is Tampa? Heard from our friend that you'd arrived and gotten settled. Hope all was OK.
S


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Crossing my fingers for Oscar that he doesnt need the surgery. Glad to read that someone is giving him some love and that hes not alone there. That must make you feel a whole lot better!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs to you and Oscar!!








Good luck with your externship!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

How's Oscar doing today?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Poor baby! I hope Oscar's ok.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Whats the word on poor little Oscar?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

looks like we are going to go ahead with the surgery







everytime the urinary catheter comes out he cant pee...so almost dont have any choice. at least with the surgery, he should never have the prob. again. he goes under the knife on Wed. they will do a contract radiography study to visualize the bladder and urethra to make sure nothing else is going on before going ahead with the surgery. if all is good then they go right to surgery. it's not 100% that it will work, which terrifies me. but the best surgeon there is doing it, so i feel better about that. so now i need fingers to be crossed that it works









as far as the externship...today was the first day and it went ok...i felt more like a tech than a doctor in training. but they were short some ppl and had some fairly new employees. hopefully tomorrow will be better. 
thanks Msmagnolia for finding me the place. other than the a/c not working i have no complaints. hopefully i will get that taken care of soon. thanks for intoducing me to ur friend. he is a very nice guy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww....I will keep you and Oscar in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 16 2005, 08:03 PM
> *as far as the externship...today was the first day and it went ok...i felt more like a tech than a doctor in training.  but they were short some ppl and had some fairly new employees.  hopefully tomorrow will be better.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62783*


[/QUOTE]

LadyMontava,

That's how we often felt during our 3rd year!







Some residents actually let us make decisions while others just made us write notes on patients every morning but not much else!

I will be hoping for the best for Oscar.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

No A/C!!!! Good grief....hope it'll get going soon. Its HOT in the south!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OH MAN!







 That sounds painful... I have no idea vets do that? I hope your kitty is okay though!

Good luck with your externship!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LadyMontava, any word on Oscar? I hope he's ok. Please let us know.

-c


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope everthing goes well for Oscar. I can imagine how awful it is to be so far away during all this......


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Poor baby. Is he in surgery today? Sweet kisses to Oscar. I hope you're having fun in Florida despite having no A/C! TEEHEE.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hoping all goes well with Oscars surgery.Prayers are still coming his way.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well report from the hubby: they said the surgery went "ok" they didnt say great. they had to do a skin graft







he had a narrow urethra which was prob. why he had trouble passing the stones. my friend told him that he was eating already and was trying to run out the cage. i guess thats a good sign. hopefully there will be a report tomorrow of a nice urine flow







thanks for all the thoughts


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

poor kitty







keep us posted


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad it went "ok". I wish it was better....but I'll take- ok.







If he's up and around, that has to be a good sign. Hope Oscar feels better soon! 

-c


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope Oscar has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hows Oscar doing today? Tell him Tucker sends him Kitty prayers & to play sick longer so he gets all the attention & spoiling.Tucker says..ya know we gotta get over those fluffbuts somehow(They get everything)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

looks like my orange man is going home tomorrow







hubby went to visit him today and said he was glad to see him and that they told him he is able to pee now  Hubby said it looks horrible but they told him that it normally looks bad after the surgery. i assume there is a lot of bruising and is very purple from what he is telling me. thanks everyone for thinkin of my boy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeay!!







So glad to hear Oscar's ok!!










-c


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 19 2005, 08:40 PM
> *looks like my orange man is going home tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What a relief


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad that he is doing well!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awwww, Oscar is such a handsome boy. What lovely coloring (I love orange). I'm glad to hear that he is doing better. It's so traumatic when our babies are ill, injured, or have to undertake surgery. Many wishes for a rapid, pain free recovery.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What great news about Oscar.





















I know it must be hard to be so far away, but, at least you have inside experience with the vets and know he is in good hands.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

So glad things have worked out and Oscar is coming home finally!! You must be relieved!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Oscar!!!! Glad he's going home today!!! He's a tough cookie!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope Oscar is doing much better and I hope he gets to go home where he belongs!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hes home!














thanks every one!!! he almost didnt get to come home b/c he had a fever this AM but it went down







hubby said they told him he has to be locked in the bathroom to prevent him from jumping







poor guy. hope hubby doesnt have trouble giving the meds..i am usually the one who does it. thanks for all your kind thoughts. u guys r the best!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear he's home and doing well! 

-c


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad Oscar got to come home!! I'm sure your hubby will be fine with giving the meds! Yay for Oscar


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 20 2005, 08:31 PM
> *hes home!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Great news!!!!















Heres hoping he has a speedy recovery with no further complications!







Big hugs to hubby for the meds!







If he is anything like my cats, that is "H-E-double hockey sticks!"


----------

